# Factory PTO belts



## derdader (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to the forum.
This has probably been discussed in length before, but...

I had to replace the PTO belt on my ZTR last Fall while bagging leaves. Went to the local dealer and bought a new factory belt ($45.00 ouch!!!). That one didn't last very long before it came apart.
Then took the old belt down to TSC and matched it with a Huskee belt (also with kevlar) for $15.00. Its held up well during a few more laps bagging oak leaves and the first couple of cutting this year.
Just thought I'd pass this on.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum derdader! And thanks for the heads up on the alternate source for pto belts. As the grass mowing season gets into full swing, I am sure your tip will save some folks some good money. How are you liking you Cub Cadet Z-Force ZTR?


----------



## derdader (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, Chief.
It's almost 2 years old now and except for the belt thing and a minor problem with the air filter clogging up (no fault of the machine), I like it just fine. Then again, I AM a fan of Cub Cadet & Kohler.


----------

